# Rate this surgerycel foid on reddit



## Gosick (Nov 3, 2019)

5.5-6psl?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 3, 2019)

Very hot and cute


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 3, 2019)

woah  that’s my type.

we can talk about facial aesthetics all night then measure our ratios hnnggg


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 3, 2019)

6 psl mentalcel


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> woah  that’s my type.
> 
> we can talk about facial aesthetics all night then measure our ratios hnnggg


Same


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 3, 2019)

no timestamp, no care

it's not her


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 3, 2019)

Would thrust her vagina with the power of 1000 curries


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 3, 2019)

If thats actually her surgery is not worth it. She should be fine in the dating market.


Gorilla said:


> Would thrust her vagina with the power of 1000 curries


So 5 inches?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

6.5 tbh


Aesthetic said:


> If thats actually her surgery is not worth it. She should be fine in the dating market.
> 
> So 5 inches?


jfl


----------



## Gosick (Nov 3, 2019)

shes surgerymaxxing to fuck/ltr chad obviously fcking lol


----------



## Titbot (Nov 3, 2019)

why can’t I have this shes hot af


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 3, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> So 5 inches?


no bro 4 inches


----------



## Gosick (Nov 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> why can’t I have this shes hot af


because your not a 6'2 6psl+ white chadlite brah


fck my sexual frustration went up 10x itt only


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gosick said:


> because your not a 6'2 6psl+ white chadlite brah
> 
> 
> fck my sexual frustration went up 10x itt only


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2019)

Fuck bro she bad AFF 10/10 would slay


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 3, 2019)

This bitch got a botched jaw surgery later


----------



## Gosick (Nov 3, 2019)

NCT said:


> This bitch got a botched jaw surgery later and she stopped posting one year ago


lol wht a dumb cunt, i can tell shes low iq from reading her posts but fckkk shes sooo hot.


----------



## Gunna (Nov 3, 2019)

i like the other foid better


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 3, 2019)

Post the pics, in case she deletes the imgur



























She looks short, I'd love to put my tiny 7 inches dick inside of her though


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 3, 2019)

just lol at pre emptively calling her "surgerycel" when she didnt even have anything done yet on these pics

its another form self-justification to continue on with your surgeries  

you're chasing an imaginary dragon zuzzcel


----------



## Gosick (Nov 3, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> just lol at pre emptively calling her "surgerycel" when she didnt even have anything done yet on these pics
> 
> its another form self-justification to continue on with your surgeries
> 
> you're chasing an imaginary dragon zuzzcel


your looking wayy to into man, I didnt read the reddit thread, I just made an assumption based on the title.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gosick said:


> your looking wayy to into man, I didnt read the reddit thread, I just made an assumption based on the title.


i don't believe you didn't read it bro


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd like to 🥜 inside her


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 3, 2019)

What surgeries did she get?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 3, 2019)

Very generic duckface bimbo but HWR is more important


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 10, 2019)

FUUUUUCK, she's exactly my favorite pheno.

Tan skin, blue eyes, black dark her, cute face, only if her orbitals were more compact... 😻


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 10, 2019)

Really gl


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 10, 2019)

I will slay her


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2020)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 16, 2020)

all these cucks ITT creaming over this cake face bimbo whore

if you incel losers actually got into a relationship with her, you would be her cuck


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 16, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> all these cucks ITT creaming over this cake face bimbo whore
> 
> if you incel losers actually got into a relationship with her, you would be her cuck


wrong. she would totally and utterly submit to me


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 16, 2020)

Disgusting sub human filth


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 16, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> all these cucks ITT creaming over this cake face bimbo whore
> 
> if you incel losers actually got into a relationship with her, you would be her cuck


Nah i make girls my bitch, im one of the only people on here who can say they smacked a foid abd got away with it. Im a high T low inhib slayer and a future chadpreet


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 16, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Nah i make girls my bitch, im one of the only people on here who can say they smacked a foid abd got away with it. Im a high T low inhib slayer and a future chadpreet


pm pic


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 16, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> pm pic


Of me? Only after i lose the facial bloat and get cheekbone definition


----------



## pisslord (Jan 16, 2020)

whore


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 16, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Of me? Only after i lose the facial bloat and get cheekbone definition


same tbh
what kinda pheno do u have?


----------



## onnysk (Jan 16, 2020)

average club girl, nothing impressive


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 16, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> same tbh
> what kinda pheno do u have?


Light skin, with typical jet black haur and a good lip colour. North indian, i think ill be able to pass as med eventually, or arabic


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 16, 2020)

6.25 she looks good


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 16, 2020)

What a disgusting attention whore.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jan 16, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> you incel losers


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 16, 2020)

Toilet seeking attention


----------



## Gosick (Jan 16, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Toilet seeking attention


how are your hips bro


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 16, 2020)

Gosick said:


> how are your hips bro



my hips dont lie


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 16, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


> View attachment 230782







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

